# Top speed on your Orbea?



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

What's you max speed on your Orbea? I've been trying to see how fast I can get my Onix. So far 42.8 mph is my best, that's on a 1/2 mile steep downhill. Also got the average over 10 miles up to 18.3, that's with two steep and long uphills and two equally steep downs. Bike is staying nice and steady at speed, no wobble at all.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Somewhere around 39 Mph on my Onix. Nice and steady now that I have some better rims than the R550s that came on the bike. The 550s just weren't right for my 215lbs. Now that I'm an old fart (43) with kids and all kinds of respect for pain I just can't go very fast anymore.

For the record my fastest descent was 56.5 Mph many bikes ago. The guy in the pickup truck that yelled to me said "Do you know you were going 57Mph !?!?!" but I say it was only 56.5


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

47 on my 07 Orca with Rolf Prima Vigor RS wheels and 180LB rider. I think the hill is good for 50 but I was quite happy at 47.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Probably somewhere in the high 30s on my '05 Orca. That's more about the rider limiting the speed and not the bike.


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

05 Orbea Opal 

32 mph on a flat
54 mph on a hill


----------



## 0119 (Aug 9, 2003)

36 on my zona steel orbea on a flat with a tailwind. Back when I was a slim 240lbs.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

07' Onix TDE

35mph on the flat
51mph coming down Lee Hill in Boulder.


----------



## bikegas (Jul 31, 2007)

57mph down Parley's Canyon, I commute from Park City to Salt Lake at least once a week on my 2004 Orca with DA Wheels.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

52 mph on Rock Creek Road - Eastern Sierra.

On an '06 Opal


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't go any faster than 39 right now without applying break. For some reason, whenever I hit 39 I visualize my front tire exploding and me sliding in the pavement for 20 feet under a vehicle. Hopefully in time I stop visualizing that and let myself go faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

'04 Orca - 57 mph down Monitor Pass during 2005 Death Ride

'07 Orca - 54 mph down Passo Stalle in the Dolomites


----------



## blizzardrider (Feb 25, 2005)

42 on my opal. felt great


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*52*

52 on my Onix with Rolf Vigors and Conti 4000 tires.

Downhill backside of Park Drive, Rocklin, CA.


----------



## jtheskier (Jul 20, 2006)

hit 56mph on my 2005 lobular 50 this past weekend at the Bow RR in Bow NH. new high speed for me


----------



## rallen50 (Aug 8, 2007)

My Opal should be in by the end of the week, I will post on it later. Top speed on my Giant TCR composite is 44 mph, then the shimmy starts and I have to back off.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm sure you'll find it much smoother than the Giant at high speed. My ONix has nary a shimmy. But I think I've hit the point of diminishing returns on that hill, can't seem to get any faster despite a new road helmet (was wearing the MB helmet with a helmet light mount strapped on). I'm a big guy and I get a lot of wind resistance. I did hit 35 mph going UP a hill with two pit bulls chasing me a couple weeks ago. Can this bike climb?


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

OK, just got 44 mph on the same hill. Did it by cranking all the way around the curve, then touching my forehead to the bars on the steep part. This bike is sooooo smooth! Hope I don't become a statistic...


----------



## Space Monkey (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't have an Orbea just yet but was off the scale on my Specialized Allez once coming down a two mile descent near my house. Scale went up to 55mph.

I also hit 45mph+ on the home straight in a sprint at the airfield in a race. I wasn't looking at the speedo at the time but that was the maximum speed registered for the day and was a flat race.

I know Paolo Savoldelli hit over 75mph+ on a descent on the Giro in 2000 (least i think it was that one)


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

High 40's on my 2007 Orca.


----------



## Sandro Orbea (Mar 19, 2008)

*05 Orbea Orca Orange Euskaltel*

60KM/H in sprint
82KM/H in hill
bye see you!


----------

